# Tamper coming with Lelit Bianca to big?



## theCoffeeDeveloper

Hi all,

Ive owned the lelit bianca for only 5 days. Using it both with stock and vst 16gram baskets. 
but i noticed that the tamper that comes with the lelit is so tight in the baskets its sometimes even hard to get out. Does anyone else have this issue.

Further im looking into a push style tamper and distributor that goes well along with this machines (would love a walnut wood version) any advices? (trying to get more consistant shot to shot.)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tamper is 58.5 fit my vst baskets well. 
do you mean 15 g vst basket . 
I did find it was a little tight in the lm basket I had which I put down to the basket not the tamper .

don't feel a need for a distributor tbh., I do a little wdt with my home made tool and tap a bit .

push tamper , plenty of these types around , they all do much of a muchness , of you really want to take a way ant converse there are tampers designed to be level and same pressure .

Correction Lelit tamper is 58.55


----------



## Rob1

If you want a self-levelling tamper look at 'The Force' and Bravo tampers. There are also others like eazytamp, decent v2 and kafatek. I'm sure you can also find some on ebay and amazon but they aren't a whole lot cheaper for 58.55mm. A member recently bought some Bravo tampers direct from the maker via instagram and it sounds like the way to go -- I believe there are a number of wood options available.

For distribution there's the Londinium tool that might go with a Bianca, or a seller on etsy makes some that are very similar with a choice of woods.


----------



## olivier

I've been using the Lelit tamper with both stock and 18g VST baskets without any tightness issue. It's a tight fit, but not so tight that it's hard to get out. Maybe you got unlucky? I'd contact the reseller and/or Lelit, especially if it doesn't work as expected with the stock basket.


----------



## theCoffeeDeveloper

Thanks, i am currently awaiting another VST basket. Stock basket goes better indeed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I have to say that a 58.5mm is a very snug fit in a VST basket. Any grinds on the side walls near the rim and the tamper can get sticky to the basket. Sometimes it can form a vacum, so remove carefully.

I've used that combo for years. It's not a problem, just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Aamz23

So which distributors would be best for the Bianca? A 58.5mm or a 58.55mm or both?


----------



## Rob1

Either.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Aamz23 said:


> So which distributors would be best for the Bianca? A 58.5mm or a 58.55mm or both?


 The distributor is for a basket, for for a machine. I have a box standard off Amazon 58mm distributor by Scarlet Espresso. Really nice. It doesn't really matter if it's 58mm or 58.5mm. I also have a 58.4mm tamper, which works really well for VST baskets. IMHO.


----------



## Aamz23

Yeah im thinking about getting a Bianca soon and wanted to know which are the best levellers/distribution tools/vst or ims backets etc to get. Pretty much what the beat accessories are to give me the easiest workload and the best results. Need to kit it out when I buy one asap


----------



## theCoffeeDeveloper

What i understood that 58,4 / 58,5 mm tampers levelers would work best. im receiving a new pair today so im very curious.


----------



## Aamz23

theCoffeeDeveloper said:


> What i understood that 58,4 / 58,5 mm tampers levelers would work best. im receiving a new pair today so im very curious.


 Let me know how you get on


----------

